
Print Is Dead? Not Here - andygcook
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/09/02/business/the-villages-newspaper.html
======
kbcool
Flogging the dead horse aren't we.

It's a long departed business model. No one under the age of forty has ever
bought a newspaper.

Most people 40-65 stopped reading them a long time back. I'm surprised if many
people over the age of 65 who are computer savvy still read them.

Does anyone seriously think once the people described above reach retirement
age they're going start picking up the newspaper?

Print media had 20 years to adjust or die and pissed it away and commercial
television should have also seen the writing on the wall by the early 2000s
but they pissed it away too.

